# Nancy Pelosi and her Petulant Fence VS The POTUS's REAL Fence !



## nononono (Jan 31, 2019)

*Nancy Piglosi's " Normandy " Fence....*

*




*


*The Presidents REAL Fence !*


*




*



*Yep....Piglosi leads by example...She's Batshit Crazy just like the *
*whole Party of Democrats ....*


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nancy Piglosi's " Normandy " Fence....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Piglosi is a pretty good name.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nancy Piglosi's " Normandy " Fence....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


"The president's fence"? You really are hooked.


----------



## nononono (Feb 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The president's fence"? You really are hooked.


*No Rodent...I " hooked " you, thanks for responding.*
*I'll take my hook back ...thank you very much.*

*Oh...and by the way, you might want to inform your pony pal Adam Schiff for Brains*
*that the Lies he has been spreading for over a year and a half just got flushed....*
*The whole House of Cards (LIES) built by the Democrats is coming down rather spectacularly. *


----------

